
Let's Use DNS Records to Provide Decentralized Identity - brisky
My proposal to standardize decentralized identity:<p>A domain name owner could add a TXT record to their domain configuration that would contain a path to their public key. For example:<p>TXT pubkey=http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tautvilas.lt&#x2F;mykey.pub<p>This would leverage domain names as decentralized identity providers. It could open new possibilities to have loginless web platforms, more wide-spread PGP adoption and so on.<p>What do you think?
======
bluehatbrit
Keybase already supports DNS as one of their identities you can stitch into
your keybase account. It signs a declaration that you own the domain name
which you post as a TXT record. The records signed content links back to your
keybase account.

~~~
Selousie
Keybase is great, use Hacker News as an additional source to validate
identity, provided you have at least 2 Karma points :)

